# Deck lift done!



## icu2 (Mar 28, 2008)

A while back I posted a thread asking about how to build a "liftable" deck...
This is actually a filter pit for a Koi pond. I just thought I'd post a couple of 
pics of how it turned out! Thanks for checking it out! And thanks to all that 
lended a hand!! :thumbsup:

Steve


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice Job!:thumbsup:


----------



## icu2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks! :clap:


----------

